# Overseeding and Grub control



## sowmyans (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello Experts -

While scarifying / detaching the lawn noticed grubs and many other insects in some areas of the lawn. I'm in the process of overseeding the lawn this week. Do I need to apply any grub control now , if so, does that impact the seedlings ? Also, if I didnt does these little creepers destroy my little seedlings ?

Thanks for your advice.

Regards,
Sowmyan


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i would get some Imidacloprid down now. they can do a number on the roots of the turf. i believe @Pete1313 put some down same day as seeding so you should be ok on that front


----------



## sowmyans (Jul 27, 2018)

Great, thank you, @jha4aamu


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@jha4aamu, @sowmyans, I put imidacloprid down on 6/24/17, did the first round of glyphosate on 6/25/17, and seed down day was not until 8/5/17. Grub control products should not affect seeding, but double check the label before applying any.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Someone (like @Pete1313 or @g-man) can correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think you should use Dylox on the existing grubs. Imidacloprid won't kill fully grown grubs and is used more as a preventative.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The grub control thread is here for preventive and control options.

But there was a podcast from OSU that discussed a study that imidacloprid applied now still had good control.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Bifenthrin will kill grubs if it makes contact with the grubs. I have experimented with tank mixing bifenthrin + yucca + liquid humic for improved penetration of the the top 1 - 3 inches of soil. Whether it works or not, I dont see grubs or grub damage.

I would tank mix the imidacloprid with something like bifenthrin.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> The grub control thread is here for preventive and control options.
> 
> But there was a podcast from OSU that discussed a study that imidacloprid applied now still had good control.


I have to read this before I even reply. Merit is nicotine based (you can get a 'healthy' dose of sniff off it). I am sure, that, how effective it is going to be greatly relates on grub maturity and app rate. In most states, grubs grew by now for 45 days, they are pretty 'juicy'. As long as I remember GrubEx from Scott's combines curative and preventive ingredient. Why taking chances?
And the 'organic' guy in me says, both ingredients are very poisonous to bees and merit is a nightmare for all aquatic life. Please rince all equipment off any drain system(the sink in your garage) or close to water sources.
Bab


----------



## sowmyans (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks, gents!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Dylox will kill feeding surface grubs within 24 hours when watered in (this is what you want for your situation). You will then want to apply a preventative next year late summer.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

I used this before and it works fine . In the QA they say it doesn't effect grass seeding . https://www.domyown.com/spectracide-triazicide-once-done-insect-killer-concentrate-questions-pq-8946.html?page=2


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Alias-Doe The product you listed has an active ingredient of gamma-Cyhalothrin. Per this article from MSU, it will not control grubs.

Dylox is safe during seeding to kill grubs if you have them. A Preventive should be applied in early summer (June), per the article.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Alias-Doe The product you listed has an active ingredient of gamma-Cyhalothrin. Per this article from MSU, it will not control grubs.
> 
> Dylox is safe during seeding to kill grubs if you have them. A Preventive should be applied in early summer (June), per the article.


You think it's a coincident they come up to the surface when I spray this stuff ? They usually start coming out 2-3 days after I spray . Especially if I water it right or we get good rain . I might need to dig up a few spots and check .


----------

